# Homemade coyote bait??



## bolt5311

I was thinking about getting in to trapping.  Does anybody make their own bait for coyote/fox/bobcat?  If so, any suggestions would be great.


----------



## JMOB

I just read a old article claiming beaver caster has some potential to attract the mentioned. Some people put urine close to the set also but the article said that fox urinate in the hole after they catch the bait if there not in the home area. Not sure if it works but makes sense to skip the urine.


----------



## Whiskydog

I am new to coyotes but I tried to make bait.  One thing I can say about it, is it stinks.  chopped up a few beavers put it in jars in the 
garage.  Buzzards are still flying around.  thinking burying the jars 
may be the best idea..deep.. I had best luck here with bought lure.


----------



## Barehunter

I make some of my own bait and have good luck with it.  Briefly, get you some deer meat, beaver meat, horse meat or cat meat and cut it into small chunks (or grind it).  Put it in a jar with screen over the top or a loose fitting lid to keep flies out of it.  Let it taint a few to several days depending on temperature.  Add sodium benzoate to preserve it.  Seems like it is about 1 pint of sb to the gallon of meat.   It will then keep unrefrigerated for years.   Don't seal it up until the sodium benz has had several days to work. You can add any number of other things to the meat such as fox/yote/bobcat urine, beaver castor, skunk scent, asfoetida powder, tonquin musk and on and on.  Fun to experiment....but yep it is smelly!


----------



## smwright

You can also use Glycerin from what I have read and you can find a bottle for about 3 bucks at walmart. I just mixed up some deer meat in a jar. Going to test it out after my traps are dyed and waxed.


----------



## bolt5311

What does the Glycerin do?  Where can you find sodium benzoate?


----------



## dakotajoe

Glycerin will replace the sodium benzoate to preserve the bait so it doesn't rot.  Coyotes like a little taint to the bait but they have a tendency to roll in a rotton smell.   I like to use a combination of Cat, Beaver, and horse meat when I can get it.  The batch I'm using now has mountain lion meat in it.  A friend had some in the freezer and it seems to work.  An old trapper once told me that house cat was the best base to use. For coons I use chopped up suckers that I salt and freeze.  Works great!


----------



## famlytraprz

dakotajoe said:


> Glycerin will replace the sodium benzoate to preserve the bait so it doesn't rot.  Coyotes like a little taint to the bait but they have a tendency to roll in a rotton smell.   I like to use a combination of Cat, Beaver, and horse meat when I can get it.  The batch I'm using now has mountain lion meat in it.  A friend had some in the freezer and it seems to work.  An old trapper once told me that house cat was the best base to use. For coons I use chopped up suckers that I salt and freeze.  Works great!


Glycerin oil is not a preservative and if you use it in place of sodium benzoate, your bait will blow up.  Sodium benzoate can be bought at any trapping supply company like MTP, glycerin oil is a binder and an semi-antifreeze agent for your baits.  I use it to blend my beaver castor into a more pliable form.


----------



## buttplate

*101 Class*

Man, I can't wait until March 17th!!


----------



## dakotajoe

famlytraprz said:


> Glycerin oil is not a preservative and if you use it in place of sodium benzoate, your bait will blow up.  Sodium benzoate can be bought at any trapping supply company like MTP, glycerin oil is a binder and an semi-antifreeze agent for your baits.  I use it to blend my beaver castor into a more pliable form.



I was mistaken for its use.  That is correct.  I was thinking of salt for replacing the sodium benzoate.  Good call!


----------

